# Welches Mittel hilft euch gegen Stress - Erfahrungen?



## Freduffed (27. April 2021)

Welche Methode habt ihr gegen Stress? Was hilft euch bei stressigen Phasen?

Bei mir war immer der Sport sehr wichtig zum Ausgleich. Leider fällt das derzeit leider aus oder zumindest so wie ich es gewohnt bin. Alleine laufen oder zu Hause ein paar Übungen zu machen ist nicht dasselbe wie mit Freunden Sport zu betreiben und sich da auszutauschen. Denke das fehlt mir sehr. Mittlerweile stresst es einfach nur und mir fehlt halt der Ausgleich. Ständig nur Arbeiten und sonst nichts machen geht mir ein wenig auf die Nerven.

Was macht ihr jetzt anders oder steht ihr jetzt auch stärker als sonst unter Stress?

Und wie vermeidet ihr den Stress?


----------



## tripmeup (30. April 2021)

was mir echt hilft sind Trips in die Natur. das lenkt mich von meinen Problemen ab. ich hatte ein wirkliches Tief vor cirka 2 Monaten und während dieser Kälteeinbrüche kürzlich. da habe ich begonnen regelmäßig Vitango zu nehmen und nach ein bis zwei Wochen gings dann wieder. Das ist ein pflanzliches Mittel. ich hatte einfach das Gefühl da will ich schnell wieder raus


----------



## Freduffed (20. Mai 2021)

Hatte auch echt schon überlegt ob ich nicht auch irgendwelche Mittel nehmen sollte. Zumindest mal zur Unterstützung. Das macht ja jetzt wohl niemand zum Spaß. Vielleicht scheitert es da auch ein wenig am Stolz. Vielleicht ist das dann halt für mich auch ein Eingeständnis, ich schaffe es nicht alleine. Vielleicht tu ich mir deshalb so schwer in diese Richtung zu denken. Aber wenn es nur ein pflanzliches Mittel ist, vielleicht kann ich da über meinen Schatten springen.

Die Situation sollte sich zumindest jetzt wieder bessern, hoffe das ändert dann auch was an meinem Gemüt. Was mir jetzt aber auffällt ist, dass sich viele meiner Freunde "verändert" haben. Plötzlich will keiner mehr gemeinsam Trainieren oder eben nicht mal schnell rüberkommen um Fußball zu schauen. Das würde mir schon sehr abgehen wenn das so bleibt. Hoffe das bessert sich schon, habe es immer gemocht unter Freunden zu sein und mit ihnen etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## tripmeup (22. Mai 2021)

Ja Mensch, das hoffe ich auch. Jedenfalls würde ich den Stolz nicht in den Weg stellen lassen. Obwohl ich den Punkt der Überwindung gut kenne. Man kann Vitango aber über einen längeren Zeitraum einnehmen und die Wirkung ist stärker als bei Tees und dergleichen. Ich habe wie gesagt rasch eine Besserung bemerkt. Schau dir mal die Beschreibung an, oder aber frag mal in der Apotheke nach. Da hat man ja die Expertise. Nachdem du es aber auch online bestellen kannst, würde ich mich mal informieren, ob es zu dem passt, wie es dir geht.

 

Ansonsten toitoitoi uns allen, auf dass wir nicht abdriften.


----------



## Freduffed (28. Mai 2021)

Ich war in der Apotheke und habe mir ein Entspannungsbad und das Mittel geholt. Die Apothekerin hat mich auch beraten und mir zugesprochen, ich solle es mal eine Zeit ausprobieren und dann schauen wir weiter. Wäre auch zurzeit nicht der einzige

Werde mir wohl auch eine andere Beschäftigung suchen müssen. Hoffe aber irgendwie noch, dass mit dem wärmeren Temperaturen auch wieder mein Drang nach Sport wächst.


----------



## iamsteve03 (3. November 2021)

Um ehrlich zu sein, mache ich ein paar Dinge, um mit Stress umzugehen. Zuerst versuche ich, mit einem Freund oder Familienmitglied über Ihre Gefühle zu sprechen, einige Atemübungen zu machen, nachdem ich etwas Zeit mit Ihren Hobbys verbracht habe. In meinem Fall ist es das Singen. Es hilft mir, die Giftigkeit herauszulassen.


----------



## RichardZondern (21. Februar 2022)

Leider habe ich, wie viele von euch, viel Stress. Meistens ist es beruflich bedingt, da ich viel arbeite und wenig bezahlt werde. Es begann sich also bereits auf meine Gesundheit auszuwirken. Ich dachte, dass es eine gute Idee sein könnte, 1 Stunde pro Tag Videospiele mit *entfernt* zu spielen, da es hilft, mich von diesen Gedanken abzulenken. Habt ihr solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2022)

RichardZondern schrieb:


> Leider habe ich, wie viele von euch, viel Stress. Meistens ist es beruflich bedingt, da ich viel arbeite und wenig bezahlt werde. Es begann sich also bereits auf meine Gesundheit auszuwirken. Ich dachte, dass es eine gute Idee sein könnte, 1 Stunde pro Tag Videospiele mit fifa 22 xbox series x code zu spielen, da es hilft, mich von diesen Gedanken abzulenken. Habt ihr solche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Was macht bei dir eigentlich den meisten Stress aus? Für irgendwelche Firmen gegen Cent-Beträge auf Krampf zu versuchen kostenlos auf allen möglichen Plattformen vermeintlich unentdeckt (ihr habt keinen Skill, darum vermeintlich) Werbung machen zu müssen, oder sich dafür jedes mal zusammengestückelte Texte ohne Sinn aus den Fingern lutschen zu müssen? ^^


----------

